# New table display



## JBroida (Dec 8, 2012)

from instagram







the maguro bocho makes the 270mm gyutos look like pettys


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Dec 8, 2012)

That picture makes me smile like this guy:


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 8, 2012)

How much for the whole table? including shipping? 

Looks great Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 8, 2012)

lol... thanks

for what its worth, the design is sara's work


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## markenki (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool.

Why is the Hokubo facing a different direction from the rest? To show the kanji?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 8, 2012)

yup


----------



## jmforge (Dec 9, 2012)

That big guy fills one with the urge to go cut some mats. :lol2:


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the display. Hate the Instagram. 

Wish I could see it in high fidelity.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2012)

i just have to find the time... holiday season is just crazy here


----------

